# Another day...this time opal beach



## Bigbrown (Jul 11, 2015)

Went to opal beach with the wife. What an absolutely beautiful day! Caught 2 pomps and two whiting! The whiting was a stud. He was 16" as was the one pomp I kept. Will post pics of the tacos the wife is making right now. Cheers everyone....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least ya caught a nice variety!!!


----------



## Bigbrown (Jul 11, 2015)

And.....fish tacos!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Great Job! Keep it up! It's hard to go to work knowing things are getting geared up at the surf


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! I'm in count down mode , 4 more days until my vacation starts. Thanks for the report.


----------



## surfpro (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks yummy! I fried some up a couple nights ago with Panko for the first time. They are such a great tasting fish, I don't think that you can do it wrong.


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

Nice catch and those tacos look GREAT! :thumbsup:


----------

